# Foot Expert Needed



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a recurring problem with numb toes over the course of a 30+ mile ride. Numbness starts after 30-45 minutes, and gets progressively worse. NOT painful. Just annoying. It gets better if I soft pedal, worse if I hammer, and goes away completely after 10 minutes off the bike, even with shoes still on, regardless of the length of the ride. I've tried different insoles, shoes, cleat position, shoe tightness, you name it. A few things have helped delay the onset, but nothing has kept the problem away. I currently use SIDI Genius shoes, gel insoles and Speedplay pedals. 

Does anyone know a good, patient, technical person in the So. Cal area to help me diagnose and treat this problem?


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

I had very similar issues. Started with a shoe change, but even when I went back to what I was using before, it persisted. It was just as you describe, but it got progressively worse until the tingling lasted off the bike and I started to get sharp pains on the bike. 

I could not find a good podiatrist... I saw an orthopedic surgeon. By that time I had also ordered eSoles and thought I had it figured out. The dr. said it could also be due to tightness in my calfs and hamstrings. Anyway, I got rid of it w/ certain stretches and the footbeds. I essentially had to self diagnose and try different things. 

PM me if you want specific recommendations. Good luck...


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

I had this problem when I first started riding. I found that my foot was swelling and that was causing the numbness. I see that you've tested shoe tightness already. I had thought that I had address shoe tightness properly but I didn't have my laces loose enough. I found that even when I tied my shoes quite loose, after about an hour of riding my foot had swelled so much that my foot was tight in the shoe again. Additionally loosening the laces at this point helped a lot.

The other thing I found that helped was address my cycling technique. When I was concentrating on pedaling a full stroke and not just pushing it caused my feet to swell much less.

Hope this helps!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've had this issue as well; I tried a lot of different things as well. Recently I've experimented with the q-factor of my cleat setup. I moved my cleats out from the crank by a few mms and noticed an instant improvement. I think it helped distribute the force more evenly across my foot. It feels like the inside of my foot is more engaged as well and power is better. (I also use Hogg's recommendations to place the ball of foot in front of the spindle in my case by 1cm for size 45). 

The other issue is forefoot tilt; it's worth getting this checked to see about wedges at a good fitter (Eddie Monnier does this, velofit, and is trained by Paul Swift who developed this). 

My guess is that unless you think there's really an underlying structural issue it's something about the setup. I was also going to go with the Shimano custom fit shoe setup as a last resort. I never thought I had wide feet until I realized many of the Euro shoes are made for a very narrow foot and compress the toes.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

yes, forefit tilt was the root of my problem. I switched from sidi to Specialized BG. The have a built in tilt so that the outside of your foot is lower. When I had my eSoles made, they said I needed the exact opposite (which is unusual I understand). With the BG shoes, the ball of my foot was taking the full load and was collapsing my metatarsal arch. In addition to the forefoot wedge, more arch support and a metatarsal arch bubble helped me.

I am also on speedplay and never switched, but some folks told me that they were known to cause these sorts of issues...


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*Thanks to all*

I'll keep experimenting; thanks for the recommendations, and keep 'em coming!


----------

